Ask HN: As a dev, how did you learn UI design? - slinger
======
tnolet
Sounds horrible but is true: a lot of stealing and copying. Eventually you
kind of start to develop a knack for it and learn to create your own flavour.
You also start to recognise the patterns you see everywhere and why they work.

------
LarryMade2
I learn a lot of UI design by using what I make (going through entering data,
pulling up screens, printing, etc. as if I were the end user) and seeing if it
works, asking others who use it a lot what is easy and what is not, and
comparing with interfaces on similar applications.

------
dk8996
I've been thinking about taking a classes to improve my UX/UI skills since
they are becoming more important. I think it would really round out my skill
set. Anyone have recommendation on more formal way of learning good UI/UX
design process?

